# Fatties, ABT's, salsa. All things delish!



## thunder buddy (Jul 2, 2017)

OMG, I don't wanna toot my own horn but this just happened and I made a lot of dreams come true. My twist on abt's, jalapeños halved stuffed with garden vegetable cream cheese mixed with cheddar jack and topped with chunked pineapple, then wrapped in bacon. Three fatties. First was a bacon cheeseburger fattie with pickles, onions, and Heinz 57 wrapped with beef and a bacon weave, second was a pizza fattie with Italian sausage, mozzarella, pizza sauce, black olives, onions, and pepperoni with no weave. Last but not least was the crowd favorite, breakfast sausage with onions, spinach, and pepper jack cheese in a bacon weave.  Vegetables were smoked and thrown in the processor for the salsa, so easy. All this got demolished. Happy 4th everyone!













IMG_3585.JPG



__ thunder buddy
__ Jul 2, 2017


















IMG_3586.JPG



__ thunder buddy
__ Jul 2, 2017


















IMG_3588.JPG



__ thunder buddy
__ Jul 2, 2017


















IMG_3589.JPG



__ thunder buddy
__ Jul 2, 2017


















IMG_3590.JPG



__ thunder buddy
__ Jul 2, 2017


















IMG_3587.JPG



__ thunder buddy
__ Jul 2, 2017


















IMG_3592.JPG



__ thunder buddy
__ Jul 2, 2017


















IMG_3598.JPG



__ thunder buddy
__ Jul 2, 2017


















IMG_3599.JPG



__ thunder buddy
__ Jul 2, 2017


















IMG_3584.JPG



__ thunder buddy
__ Jul 2, 2017


















IMG_3600.JPG



__ thunder buddy
__ Jul 2, 2017


----------



## b-one (Jul 2, 2017)

Looks like you killed it! Great looking smoke!!:drool


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2017)

Fantastic!

Everything looks delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 3, 2017)

TB, Tasty,tasty, tasty! ~!!!!!! point


----------



## thunder buddy (Jul 3, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Everything looks delicious!
> 
> ...






CrazyMoon said:


> TB, Tasty,tasty, tasty! ~!!!!!! point



Thanks guys, possibilities are endless with these things!


----------

